# Headunit only has one preout, how to run 2 amps?



## Mason Dixon (Oct 24, 2011)

Headunit only has one preout, how do I run the amp to my sub and the amp to my front speakers?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I think buying an RCA cable Y-splitter with appropriate connectors should do the trick. Also, check if at least one of your amplifiers has RCA out connectors. In the later case, you can connect the other amp to that connector.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

External crossover or line driver. AudioControl Matrix Plus comes to mind.


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

some xovers like the clarion mcd 360 and iirc the powerbass equivilant have a "sum rca" feature where there is a 3 rca in but you can use one and "sum" them to get front, rear and sub out.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> I think buying an RCA cable Y-splitter with appropriate connectors should do the trick. Also, check if at least one of your amplifiers has RCA out connectors. In the later case, you can connect the other amp to that connector.


^this


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would go the external crossover route if the HU has a weak preamp output, just to keep the signal stonger. But that all really depends on acouple things. Like if it has a lower voltage from the HU, you have the $'s for a external crossover, and the space to install it. If not, the splitters will do.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

This is how things were in the old days. Headunits only had one 2 volt RCA out. You would use an external Audio Control crossover and set the crosover points there. These often had line boosters as well to drive a signal over a longer cable.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

miniDSP


----------



## lopezel (Aug 3, 2009)

Some 4 channel amps also have an option to get the input signal from only the "front" set of RCAs. If this is the case, you could run the front speaker outs to your front speakers and bridge the rear to the sub.


----------

